# Iphone 7 text message issues



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

Hi!
I heard this is a common problem. Every time I download the facebook messenger on my iphone it asks you to enter a 6 digit code number. It is found in a a text message. The problem is the text messages don't arrive. Anyone here had similar experiences and know of any solutions to fix this? Thanks, Cordeiro


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Did you register facebook with your cellular phone number. You may also want to check your registered email to see if it was sent there.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

You have to go to code generator in settings......on your iphone.


----------



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone. A little green with the iphone as it is my second year in using one and it was a brand new one. My facebook profile had my old phone number on it. Just had to remove and add the new one. Downloaded and the text message arrived with the code. Entered it and the app appeared. All good now.


----------

